# 7-31--Hoin4flatties



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Got the invite late Saturday nite.....

Met @ A the dock @ 830am....overcast...warm, launched during the top of the in-coming. Bay was slick like glass 

Fished till 530pm..Man was it HOT!!!..Fished both channels on the CBBT. Flounder rigs ( 3-way and Carolina rigs) 
Bait : tube shrimp,gudgeons, fresh spot. I only fished the spot strip bait. 
Bite and drift speed was pretty descent picked up a lot of shorts.But when the current slowed, Hat80 fishes(stargazers ),and the critters started to bite.

pretty descent trip.Biggest was 21 1/2, caught by my Brutha-n-law. All fish ranged 16 3/4-20 inches.

Ohh...by the way...if ya ain't loosing flounder rigs on snags ,drifting over the CBBT channel...ya ain't really flounder fishing....I need to tie up some more rigs!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

hey Al, you still have some to stuff for this coming weekend?... nice flatties..


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I got your Stargazers......*

Dude, next time wear your bra.  This is a boarder line delete it or not picture?  LMAO....Hat


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Congrats on the catch Al.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice job guys. You've got it all over us northern boyz with some outstanding fishin. The fishing in the upper bay is all but shut down right now. Makes me want to move my boat south, way south until the fall.  Thanks for posting those flat thangs.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice trip!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BTW.....thought I'd share this.....

The baits were getting walloped when I would add piece of clam Fish Bite to the squid , gudgeon or spot fillet....the fish wouldn't touch the squid FB or the crab FB...jus the Clams.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hey Al, next time try this, caught the biggest flatties every time. 8 inch strip of either Bluefish or Spanish about an inch wide on a long trace flounder rig. Some folks will laugh when they see the size of your baits, but only till you strat catching bigger fish than them.

Trust me.


----------

